# Post Pictures of Your Snails here!!!



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

You know we all love our little cleaners...!!!!

I am getting my Nerite Snail special ordered from petco because they didn't have them in stock on Tuesday. I can't wait for him to be with Honeycomb and my Marimo moss ball in my 10 gal.! I just wanted to see what i should suspect with my little guy! I hope the algae ball won't take the nutrients from too much of the algae, but if it does i have algae wafers!

Also, What species of Nerite snail is the best? Which one do you recommend?:-D
Also, how do you pronounce Nerite? I know, weird question..


Thanks everybody!!!!


So...

POST AWAY!!!:lol:


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

What other critters live in this tank? Most of the bettas I have will hunt/kill snails. From observing the behavior, the longest period a snail will live in my tank will be 1-2 weeks before the hunters eat them or rip them to shreds.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

MSG said:


> What other critters live in this tank? Most of the bettas I have will hunt/kill snails. From observing the behavior, the longest period a snail will live in my tank will be 1-2 weeks before the hunters eat them or rip them to shreds.


Only my betta 

He is NEVER aggressive, and rarely even flares at himself in the mirror:-D


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

I have some old snail pics from the golden apple snails I once had. I guess they sort of count.

Here is when I first got them via the mail:










Here is a female laying eggs:










Here is the clutch, newly hatched:


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

OMG the babies are adorbs


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah, they were cute, until they grew up and took over my tank. Made my poor Finlay (white opaque halfmoon male) sick with all their bio load and eventually he died. 

Never again....... -___-


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> Yeah, they were cute, until they grew up and took over my tank. Made my poor Finlay (white opaque halfmoon male) sick with all their bio load and eventually he died.
> 
> Never again....... -___-


I AM SO SORRY! I have had a mystery snail before, but they produced too much waste, got too big and were not the best algae eaters. YES< they can be little monsters..thats why i want a NERITE snail hahah:-D


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Ah...

Makes sense.

Its pronounced "Near-right" BTW.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Bucky


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Why not get a otto cat or a cory cat? Any snail in my tank that survives the betta tend to get sucked up when bust out the siphon. Once a snail gets in the water cooler bottle, I can't possibly fit my hand through the neck of the bottle to save them. I was going to buy 2 otto cats, but instead I came home with 3 female bettas.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Don't those things get big though?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> Ah...
> 
> Makes sense.
> 
> Its pronounced "Near-right" BTW.


Thanks so much, i didn't want to embarrass myself when i go to buy one lol


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

registereduser said:


> Bucky


I <3 Bucky!!!!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

MSG said:


> Why not get a otto cat or a cory cat? Any snail in my tank that survives the betta tend to get sucked up when bust out the siphon. Once a snail gets in the water cooler bottle, I can't possibly fit my hand through the neck of the bottle to save them. I was going to buy 2 otto cats, but instead I came home with 3 female bettas.


Thanks MSG, but i haven't had good luck with ottos, and cories and ottos both have different water parameters then i have. I also don't have sand, and gravel would damage the cories barbels. I wanted a smaller bioload then a fish but also makes a great algae cleaner, that all. I was aiming towards ghost shrimp or snails, because snails have a protective shell, and have a purpose 

I have had a mystery snail in my old tank and i did water changes fine with it, never ever sucked them up:-D


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> Don't those things get big though?


Yah, i don't have the right ph and hardness for them, and i don't plan on adding any extra chemicals to the tank. Ottos max out at about 2 inches, and cories 4, 1-2 inches for pygmies. They also have to have other food besides algae, and i want a strictly algae eating invert. Plus, cories need sand otherwise their barbels can get severely damaged:-(


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

*Mr Bigglesworth*


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Aurie said:


> *Mr Bigglesworth*


i love his name! hahah MR> BIGGLESWORTH!!!


----------

